# Quick Question for all of you veterans



## Grayhead (Feb 4, 2006)

I know you are not supposed to put the cart before the horse but I am having a hard time figuring out which is the cart and which is the horse.
We are starting our buisness now and hope to begin selling with in a couple months. My wife is from south america and is going down there in march to get prices on shirts. The type of shirts we are looking for is not readily available here. 
We just bought our wed domain and are now trying to decide if we build our website or purchase our equiptment first. 
Also is yahoo good to use as a host and ecommerce site. I have absolutely no experience with html and did not even know it existed until I found this site. They have everything I think I need for 30 a month and 1.5% fee. They also have web page builder and I do not think you need html to set it up. Is this price good, has anybody tried or currently uses yahoo. If somebody used yahoo I would like to check out your site. 

Thank you

jason


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think it's a good idea to start working on your website so it can be ready when you've got the rest of the stuff in place.

I think there is at least one member here who uses Yahoo Merchant stores:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1049

I think it's pretty good for someone who doesn't want to mess with HTML and have the budget to spend on their hosting/merchant fees.


----------

